# Calling all book lovers



## smileofababy (Nov 4, 2010)

In working toward our mission of promoting the appreciation of art and culture, Yushihouse (Galerie Klee) on Caine Road Mid-Levels forming a book club where book lovers can congregate and share with each other the joy of reading.

Each month we will select a thought provoking book, which we will meet up to discuss. 

If you are interested in our book club (free), email us at [email protected]


----------



## smileofababy (Nov 4, 2010)

*First book for December*

The first book that we are going to read and discuss is Milan Kundera's The Unbearable Lightness of Being. Please contact us for additional information.


----------



## smileofababy (Nov 4, 2010)

*December Meeting Time*

Our club meeting on The Unbearable Lightness of Being is to be held on the 4th of December (Saturday) at 5pm. 

If you haven't signed up, please email us at [email protected] 

Happy reading!:clap2:


----------



## smileofababy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all book lovers,

Just a friendly reminder that our book club meeting on The Unbearable Lightness of Being is next Saturday (4/12) at 5 pm. Address is as follows:

Galerie Klee/Yushihouse
99 Caine Road, Shop J
Mid-levels
(Caine Rd exit, right side of the Mid-levels escalator, 2-min walk, we are located below Wellcome and Watson's)

See you all next week!

Drop-ins are welcome


----------

